# GM: XM in 1½M cars



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

GM to equip 1.55 Million Vehicles with XM in 2006

General Motors said Wednesday it plans to build 1.55 million
vehicles with factory-installed XM Satellite Radio in 2006.

The effort will mark the largest number of GM vehicles with
XM to be built in a single calendar year, said Mark LaNeve,
GM North America vice president of vehicle sales, service and
marketing.

GM said it built 1.4 million vehicles with XM radios in 2005
and 1.17 million in 2004.

"GM was out in front of the satellite radio movement and our
customers have benefited enormously. We equip more GM
vehicles with XM than any other manufacturer. Nobody else
comes close," said LaNeve.

For model-year 2006, nearly 90 percent of GM's U.S. retail
models will offer factory-installed XM as either standard
equipment or as an option. GM was the first automaker to
offer satellite radio when it introduced XM as a feature of
various Cadillac models in 2001.

www.SkyReport.com - reprinted with permission


----------

